# where to find bowtech logo accessories??



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

does anyone know where to find bowtech apparel, or just other bowtech logo stuff?? (soft bow case, hats, stickers, etc..) i looked on their website and it says their website for that stuff is no longer open. so i was just curious if any other bowtech fans have found a website that has the logo products.


----------



## stephanienc (Feb 15, 2010)

Avid Archers has a few things. 
I've been having a hard time finding logo stuff for my Diamond as well. Just seems like their isnt much available.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

stephanienc said:


> Avid Archers has a few things.
> I've been having a hard time finding logo stuff for my Diamond as well. Just seems like their isnt much available.



thanks for the reply i will check with them and see what i can find!


----------



## thebowgurusgirl (Feb 16, 2010)

My boyfriend owns an Archery Shop in NY. www.bowguru.com. He sells Bowtech merchandise and such. Check out the website and shoot him an email if your interested in something. He may not have it listed on the site but he has access to all the merchandise Bowtech offers. I am sure he can get what it is your looking for. Hope this helps


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

thebowgurusgirl said:


> My boyfriend owns an Archery Shop in NY. www.bowguru.com. He sells Bowtech merchandise and such. Check out the website and shoot him an email if your interested in something. He may not have it listed on the site but he has access to all the merchandise Bowtech offers. I am sure he can get what it is your looking for. Hope this helps



i am checking out the website...thanks!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

You should also be able to check with your local BT/Diamond Dealers. They should have 2010 catalogs that include logo wear. Happy shopping and shooting


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, I google this for ya.. hope it helps.. 
http://www.bowtecharchery.com/shop/index.php/accessories/bowtech-decal.html


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

kimmiedawn said:


> Ok, I google this for ya.. hope it helps..
> http://www.bowtecharchery.com/shop/index.php/accessories/bowtech-decal.html




AWESOME! thank you i have googled and googled i never found that website! lol thank you soo much!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> AWESOME! thank you i have googled and googled i never found that website! lol thank you soo much!


LOL no problem.. I have learned to google pretty much anything.. Gettin pretty good at it..


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

All I know is that Bowtech used to have a company in Wis. handling the clothes. That company is no longer handling their logo wear. You can always try calling bowtech and asking for a catolog. It worked for me.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

im also looking for diamondwear and it seams like none of the websites are working. diamond just sent me my free hat and in the box was a website www.diamondarchery.com/shop which did not work.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

also bowtecharchery.com/shop you can try also


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I have some Bowtech shirts if anyone is interested, I can dig it all out and make some pics and post it up and see if anyone is interested.


----------

